# WTF



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

Just spotted the front page of a newspaper 
Hate preacher says Lee Rigby will rot in hell micheal is a nice man, yet the police will do nothing about it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

heard this on sky news Ron........sick fuck or what!!! yet the cops are powerless as he hasn't broken any laws apart from moral ones.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> heard this on sky news Ron........sick fuck or what!!! yet the cops are powerless as he hasn't broken any laws apart from moral ones.


I bet if it was the other way round the police would be knocking at my door


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Life has a habit of dealing with the scum that rises to the top of the toilet U bend. :wink:

Brian


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

As an ex soldier who served in Afghanistan and Iraq who also was born and raised in Woolwich (moved since) all I can say is that he will probably now be getting death threats from everyone but will get police protection which will cost is more money.


----------



## sniperftw (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone who preaches hate, or against the country....whether this be anti police, anti-army whatever should be punished.

What happened to crimes against the state?

Surely inciting hatred against the police or the military is a crime against the state.

Dont get me started on poppy burning either!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If saying that someone should burn in hell was illegal, I'm pretty sure half the country would have been locked up a month ago when Thatcher died :wink: .

We live in a democracy, which means you're allowed to speak out against stuff you disagree with, and I'm sure none of us would really want it any other way. There are laws to prevent people from inciting violence or racial/religious hatred, but people like Anjem Choudary are very aware of these laws and how to stay on the right side of them. Also, if you read what he actually said (rather than the headline-grabbing edits), he was very careful not to attack any one specific person.

Isn't religion great...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> heard this on sky news Ron........sick fuck or what!!! yet the cops are powerless as he hasn't broken any laws apart from moral ones.


morales are usually subjective,,, now it would seem they can be objective ?????? :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> As an ex soldier who served in Afghanistan and Iraq who also was born and raised in Woolwich (moved since) all I can say is that he will probably now be getting death threats from everyone but will get police protection which will cost is more money.


are you really trying to suggest that it is acceptable to rampage into other peoples countrys , slaughtering murdering etc etc all in the name of imposing democracy ( sic ) , but someone from one of these countrys is not allowed to stand up here and reply, and then would be denied protection ,,, unfortunatly this attitude is the problem nowadays


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rodders Chill winston


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> As an ex soldier who served in Afghanistan and Iraq who also was born and raised in Woolwich (moved since) all I can say is that he will probably now be getting death threats from everyone but will get police protection which will cost is more money.


perhaps if you were looking down the barrel of your rifle instead of throo the sights with your blinkers on then you would have a better idea of where these people were coming from,,, without the likes of you taking the violence to these people they would not be bringing it back to our streets


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Rodders Chill winston


again i have to refer to the " urban dictionary " to find out jst wh t hell you is on aboot,, i can asure you my good man,, az iz well chilled !!  ( an' dont call me fkn winston !! )


----------

